# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  شبهة منع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أبا هريرة من الرواية والرد عليها

## أم محمد الظن

الشبهة الأخرى : أن عمر بن الخطاب منعه من الرواية وأنه كان يضربه على ذلك وقال له:" لئن لم تترك التحديث لألحقنك بأرض دوس أو بأرض القردة ".
الرد علي الشبهة: وطبعاً كل هذا من الكذب!وأنا أقصد بالكذب ليس الافتراء، ولكن هذا من الكذب أي من الخطأ البين، لماذا؟
أولاً : ينبغي أن نعرف مذهب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ابتداءً حتى لو صح هذا ، لأنك لو عرفت مذهب عمر ابتداءً لأنجلي لك معنى الكلام .
كان عمر رضي الله عنه ، يرى ألا يُكثر الناس من التحديث ، بما يخرج عن معنى الحلال والحرام ، وهي الأحكام الشرعية ، وكان يرى أن الناس حديثو عهد بالقرآن فكان لا يحب أن يصدهم عن القرآن بشيء، وهذا كان رأياً لعمر حتى أنه لما ذكر الرجم في خطبته التي خطبها بالمدينة ، فقال:" سيأتي أُناس يكذبون بالشفاعة والرجم وبأُناس يخرجون من النار وقد تفحموا أو – امتحشوا - ولولا أن يقول الناس زاد عمر في كتاب الله لكتبتها على حاشية المصحف ".فكان عمر ، يريد أن يكتب على حاشية المصحف حيث أن القرآن كان فيه آية الرجم ثم رفع لفظها ويقي حكمها .
فالنسخ عموماً أقسام :
الأكثر هو ما رُفع حكمه وبقي لفظه ،﴿ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا ﴾هذا ليس فيه معنى قاطع بتحريم الخمر لأن الله عز وجل أثبت فيها نفعا ً، فالخمر كما نعلم أنها حُرِّمت على مراحل ، فبقيت آيات الخمر في القرآن ، والحكم ارتفع تدريجيا ًحتى ثبت في النهاية.
وهناك نوع رُفع لفظه وبقي حكمه : آية كانت تُتلى في كتاب الله عز وجل ثم رُفعت الآية بلفظها من القرآن كآية الرجم ، كان في القرآن آية ( إن الشيخ والشيخة إذا زنيا فارجموهما البتة بما قضيا من اللذة نكالا ًمن الله والله عزيز حكيم ) هذه كانت آية في القرآن كانت تُقرأ فيما يُقرأ من كتاب الله عز وجل ، وكانت تُقرأ آية أخرى ( لا ترغبوا عن آبائكم فإنه كفر بكم أن ترغبوا عن آبائكم ) وقد روى البخاري هذا في صحيحه على لسان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، قال: كنا نقرأ فيما نقرأ من كتاب الله (ألا ترغبوا عن آبائكم فإنه كفر بكم أن ترغبوا عن آبائكم ) وهذه الآية ليست في القرآن ، فهذا نوع من النسخ أن يُرفع لفظ الآية ويبقى حكمها ، وهذا ما حدث في آية الرجم رُفع لفظها وبقي حكمها,فعمر ابن الخطاب كان يقول:" أخشي إذا تطاول بالناس زمان ، أن يقول قائل لا نجد الرجم في كتاب الله عز وجل فيضل بترك فريضة أنزلها الله ، إلا أن رسول الله ﷺ قد رجم ورجم أبو بكر ورجمت"، فكان يخشى أن يكتب في الوقت الذي كان بعض الصحابة يكتبون إما في أصل المصحف أو على حاشية المصحف يكتبون هذا ، ولكن عمر بن الخطاب كإمام المسلمين خشي إذا كتب شيئاً من هذه أن يختلط بالقرآن وكان الناس حديثو عهد بالقرآن فخشي أن يختلط هذا بذاك
أما مذهب عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فيما يتعلق بالرواية: فقد روى الإمام الدارمي في مقدمة سننه ، وابن عبد البر في جامع العلم وغيرهما من حديث الشعبي عن قرظة ابن كعب القرظي ، قال: " أرسلنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه مع جماعة من أصحاب النبي ﷺ– وقرظه ابن كعب الراوي صحابي أيضاً – قال: أرسلنا إلى الكوفة لنعلم الناس، فلما كان أوان السير إلى الكوفة خرج معنا عمر في الطريق، حتى وصل إلى ماء يُقال له : صرار ، فجعل عمر يضرب أو ينفض التراب عن قدميه ، ثم قال لنا: أتدرون لم خرجت معكم .؟ فقلنا : نحن أصحاب رسول الله ﷺ ولنا عليك حق قال لا ، إنكم تأتون – أي أن عمر بن الخطاب يبين لهم لماذا خرج معهم – قال: إنكم تأتون أقواماً لهم دوي بالقرآن ، - يعني الإنسان عندما أقرأ بصوت أسمع نفسي وهذا يقرأ بصوت يسمع نفسه ، وهذا مثله وهذا مثله ، فيحدث نوع من الدوي ، أي الصوت الذي لا تفهمه كالدندنة ، يريد أن يقول إن القوم الذين ستأتونهم مشغولون تماماً بقراءة القرآن – فإذا رأوكم اشرأبت أعناقهم وقالوا : أصحاب رسول الله ﷺ ، فلا تصدوهم عن القرآن بالحديث ، ثم أوصاهم وقال لهم : أقلوا الرواية عن رسول الله ﷺ وأنا شريككم ، قال قُرظة ابن كعب : فكانوا يسألون عن الحديث وكنت من أعلم الناس به ، فإذا ذكرت وصية عمر سكت ، قال لهم عمر : والوضوء مرة مرة ، ومرتان مرتان ، وأسبغ الوضوء ثلاث ".
لماذا قال عمر بن الخطاب هذه الجملة ؟ أراد أن يقول لهم ، أنا أرسلتكم لتعلموا الناس الأحكام وأعطاهم مثالا ً، وهو حكم الوضوء ، مرة مرة ، ومرتان مرتان ، وأسبغ الوضوء ثلاث،فلا تشغلوهم بالسيرة وبأحوال النبي ﷺ لأن الإنسان إذا أحب إنساناً كان شديد الاهتمام بأدق دقائقه ، فالصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، الذين عاينوا النبي ﷺ وعرفوا أحواله وأخباره ، عندهم حكايات فالتابعون الذين آمنوا بالنبي ﷺ ولم يروه ، في حاجة ماسة ولهفة شديدة أن يعرفوا كل شيء عنه ، فلو قدر أن يجلس تابعي مع صحابي لم يسأله في الحلال والحرام ، أكثر مما يسأله عن أحوال النبي ﷺ ، صفه لي ، كيف كانت صفاته الخلقية كيف كان يأكل ، كيف كان يشرب؟ كيف كان ينام ، كيف كان يعامل أعداءه ؟ كيف إذا غضب ماذا كان يفعل ، وهكذا ، أي هذه الأشياء التي يهتم المرء بها,فأراد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن يقول لهم لا تصدوهم عن القرآن الذي هو معدن العلم وكلام الله سبحانه وتعالى بالحديث الجانبي الذي دافعه فضول هؤلاء المؤمنين بمعرفة كل شيء عن رسول الله ﷺ ولكن عليكم بالأحكام الشرعية وضرب لهم الوضوء مثلاً لذلك.
لكن لم يثبت في سند من الأسانيد أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه منع أحداً من الصحابة مطلقاً : إنما ربما أشار إلى أن يقلوا الرواية عن رسول الله صلى الله ﷺ فقط ، لا أكثر من هذا ، لماذا ؟ لأن كما قلت لكم الفضول الذي قد ينازع الناس في هذا ، قد يصدهم عن معرفة كثير مما أنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى.
ولو سلمنا جدلاً ، أن عمر منع: فإنما يمنع لهذا الذي كان رأياً يراه ، لكن الأخبار التي وردت بأن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ، منع بعض الصحابة هي أخبار لم تثبت
مثال: يقولون أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه منع ابن مسعود وأبا الدرداء وأبا ذر من التحديث ، طبعاً هذا الكلام لا يصح ، لأنه من رواية إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف رحمه الله عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.
والتاريخ يدل على أن هذه الرواية منقطعة: كما جزم بها ابن حزم والبيهقي، لأن إبراهيم ابن عبد الرحمن بن عوف وُلد سنة عشرين هجرياً، وعمر بن الخطاب مات شهيداً سنة ثلاث وعشرين ، أي كان لإبراهيم ابن عبد الرحمن بن عوف نحواً من ثلاث سنوات يوم مات عمر ، فكيف يسمع منه ؟والأخبار التي تقول أن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف ولد في زمان النبي ﷺ ، هذا خبر لم يصح وأنا لا أعلم أحد قال بهذا إلا الواقدي وتابعه يعقوب ابن شيبة والمسألة فيها بحث,لكن ابن حزم رحمة الله عليه نفى ذلك ونفاه البيهقي أيضاً وقال إنه لم يسمعه,وإذا نظرنا في الخبر، عمر بن الخطاب يمنع ابن مسعود أن يحدث لماذا ؟ هل سيمنعه لأنه يتهمه ؟ الجواب: لا هل سيمنعه ليكتم العلم حتى لا يحدثون بالعلم ؟ الجواب: لا، ولا يتصور من عمر أن يقول للصحابة لا تحدثوا الناس ولا تعلموا الناس ، كيف وقد أرسل عمر بن الخطاب ابن مسعود إلى الكوفة ليعلم الناس أحاديث النبي ﷺ ، فكيف يتصور أن يقول لابن مسعود لا تحدث عن رسول الله ﷺ؟!
الخلاصة:وحتى لو سلمنا جدلاً أن عمر منع : فيكون من هذا الباب الذي ذكرته وهو ألا يتوسع الناس في أخبار النبي ﷺ من جهة السيرة وأكله وشربه ونحو ذلك ، ويصدوا الناس عن القرآن المجيد ، فهذا حتى لو سلمنا أن عمر بن الخطاب فعله فليس في ذلك أي تهمة يمكن أن يتهم بها أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه .
من الشريط الثامن والاربعين فك الوثاق للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني حفظه الله

----------


## عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ

مجهود رائع ما شاء الله.
على خوفٍ من عدم سماع الشعبي من قرظة بن كعب

----------

